# Young People from the north of England



## Conocer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, everyone I am from Manchester I have been diagonosed with IBS for about 9 months, I am 17 still in college- turning up is a nightmare, I keep feeling I can't be the only one this side of the pennines with IBS lol, so I hope there are others to talk to and learn from


----------



## nikki19 (Aug 24, 2009)

your not the only one im from leeds and am 19 and hav also never met anyone else with it!


----------



## orange86 (Mar 8, 2008)

nikki, what part of leeds you in?im 23 and have ibs (from leeds)


----------



## Conocer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi nikki, sos I took so long to reply my intrnet has not been working- stupid talk talk! How long have u had IBS?


----------

